# Dit is echt beter

## aequitas

fijn dat er ook een nl channel is, ik word zien van dat gedoe om al mijn problemen in het engels te vertalen en dan nog te begijpen wat die mensen die erop reageren proberen te zeggen

GENTOO RULES!

----------

## den_RDC

er is nu een nederlandstalig forum, dus ik houd het in het nederlands

Gentoo is koel  :Smile: Last edited by den_RDC on Wed Sep 11, 2002 2:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aequitas

GENTOO - ONE DIST. TO RULE THEM ALL

Engels klinkt toch net iets beter

----------

## Niek

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> er is nu een nederlandstalig forum, dus ik houd het in het noederlands
> 
> Gentoo is koel 

 Dan mag jij mij eens gaan uitleggen wat noederlands is   :Laughing: 

Bij de weg, mooi dat dit forum er nu is en welkom iedereen  :Smile: 

----------

## intoxicated

Naar mijn mening is een NL-forum wel leuk, maar ik denk dat ik al m'n info in de Engelstalige fora blijf halen, om de doodsimpele reden omdat dan veel meer mensen je post lezen en de kans op een reply groter is. Bovendien ben ik bang dat het NL-forum vooral gebruikt wordt door hen, die geen Engels spreken of lezen en dat er dus dingen aan bod komen die al 10 keer in de rest van de fora zijn besproken. 

Maar goed, have fun  :Razz: 

----------

## kraaij

Ach, het is toch leuk om te weten dat er nederlanders bij je in de buurt zitten? of niet? We zijn wel een schaars soort volgens mij: linux en gentoo gebruikers....

Groeten,

Anton.

----------

## intoxicated

Ach, 't initiatief is wel leuk, maar ik denk dat het gewoon nuttiger is als mensen proberen Engels te leren lezen en schrijven  :Smile: 

Overigens, hier zit ik nogal vaak, er zijn legio Linux/Gentoo-users in NL:

http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_topics/23

----------

## water

Bovendien zitten er twee Nederlanders en een stuk of drie Belgen met "nederlandse" naam in het ontwikelingsteam. En we zijn de vijfde taal met een eigen "hoekje". Ik denk dat er best wel wat Nederlanders zijn die Gentoo gebruiken.

----------

## aequitas

Zeker, en het gaan er meer worden, ik heb al 2 vrienden weten over te halen dat ik gentoo mag komen installeren. (en ze gebruiken nu nog beide windows)

----------

## ParoXysm

 *intoxicated wrote:*   

> Naar mijn mening is een NL-forum wel leuk, maar ik denk dat ik al m'n info in de Engelstalige fora blijf halen, om de doodsimpele reden omdat dan veel meer mensen je post lezen en de kans op een reply groter is. Bovendien ben ik bang dat het NL-forum vooral gebruikt wordt door hen, die geen Engels spreken of lezen en dat er dus dingen aan bod komen die al 10 keer in de rest van de fora zijn besproken. 
> 
> Maar goed, have fun 

 

Je vergeet erbij te vermelden dat Nederlanders itt onze mede-europeanen over het algemeen vrij goed zijn in engels. Om dit NL-Hoekje een degelijke overlevingskans te geven zal er denk ik niet teveel UTFS geschreeuwd moeten worden, of verwezen worden naar engelstalige topics. Soms is het gewoon lekker je probleem in het nederlands uit te kunnen drukken.

----------

## Spydog

Ik heb het idee dat er ook steeds meer Nederlandse Gentoo gebruikers er bij komen (gebruikers zijn o.a. te vinden bij tweakers.net  :Smile:  .

Het is inderdaad wel handig om een Nederlands forum te hebben. Dat maakt het voor mensen die minder goed Engels spreken de drempel toch wat lager (niet dat het voor mij geldt, maar toch  :Wink:  ) .

Wat trouwens wel handig kan zijn is een howto voor het delen van de internetverbinding (welke modules te compileren, welke programma's te mergen etc...)  Op een RedHat doos is het wel gelukt, maar ja, daar heb je standaard een voorgecompileerde kernel  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo schopt zeker kont, en 't is al helemaal goed dat er een NL forum is.

En baat het niet, dan schaadt het niet, toch?

----------

## den_RDC

 *Niek wrote:*   

>  *den_RDC wrote:*   er is nu een nederlandstalig forum, dus ik houd het in het noederlands
> 
> Gentoo is koel  Dan mag jij mij eens gaan uitleggen wat noederlands is  
> 
> Bij de weg, mooi dat dit forum er nu is en welkom iedereen 

 

sorry, deze windhoos box heeft blijkbaar last met keyboard drivers ofzo  :Wink: 

btw, ik prefereer de term nederlandstalig forum ipv nederlands forum, anders moet ik verhuizen...

en zoals al gezegd, soms is het wat comfortabeler van je problemen in het nederlands (of iets dat als nederlands moet klinken  :Wink:  ) te kunnen uitdrukken

----------

## Cr4s|-|

Yep dagelijks komen er mensen bij  :Smile: 

Gentoo is een van de zaligste distro's die ik al gezien heb veel beter dan SuSE of mandrake  :Smile: 

----------

## wbsoft

Me Too  :Smile: 

Gentoo is precies wat ik al bijna zelf wou gaan maken van Linux From Scratch.

Het is echt een perfecte distro.

----------

## cpwins

Ik vind het erg leuk dat er nu ook een Nederlands forum is. Niet omdat ik geen Engels kan, maar omdat het de mogelijkheid geeft over Gentoo te lullen met Nederlanders "onder elkaar".   :Smile:   En voor mensen die niet zo goed Engels kunnen is een Nederlands forum ook wel makkelijk om om hulp te vragen.

P.S. Alle Nederlanders zijn n00b   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## water

 *cpwins wrote:*   

> Ik vind het erg leuk dat er nu ook een Nederlands forum is. Niet omdat ik geen Engels kan, maar omdat het de mogelijkheid geeft over Gentoo te lullen met Nederlanders "onder elkaar".    En voor mensen die niet zo goed Engels kunnen is een Nederlands forum ook wel makkelijk om om hulp te vragen.
> 
> P.S. Alle Nederlanders zijn n00b    

 

Hoe meer stomme vragen, hoe sneller je n00b af ben   :Laughing:  . Ik denk dat "wij" nederlandstaligen iig zo slim zijn om eerst even te lezen en te zoeken voordat we een vraag stellen   :Wink:  .

Maar goed, weer een postje erbij.   :Wink: 

----------

## aardvark

 *water wrote:*   

> Bovendien zitten er twee Nederlanders en een stuk of drie Belgen met "nederlandse" naam in het ontwikelingsteam. En we zijn de vijfde taal met een eigen "hoekje". Ik denk dat er best wel wat Nederlanders zijn die Gentoo gebruiken.

 

Forget it....

Ik was fout aan het klikkenLast edited by aardvark on Wed Sep 18, 2002 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Andréas

Ik heb hiervoor altijd SuSE gebruikt, maar dat werd steeds zwaarder en logger. Ik wou iets anders, iets wat ik helemaal zelf in de hand had, want ik realiseerde me heel goed dat Mandrake, Red Hat etc. hetzelfde probleem hebben.

Eerst wou ik Slackware doen, maar ik las over Gentoo. Dat is de reden dat ik nu Gentoo gebruik. Ik ben er echt heel blij mee dat ik deze stap genomen heb. Mede door de optimalisaties die je specifiek voor je systeem krijgt ben ik heel erg tevreden. Het uitbrengen van updates in de portage tree gaat niet altijd even snel (koffice-i18n-nl = nog steeds beta2 terwijl de final er al lang is). Over het algemeen zijn updates er wel redelijk snel, maar wat ik duidelijk wil maken is dat het eigenlijk zo moet zijn dat ook van deze programma's de updates snel moeten zijn.

Ik heb eigenlijk maar 2 woorden te zeggen over Gentoo:

Gentoo Rules!!!!

----------

